
iFrames, React and postMessage. You'll never believe what happens next - jfoucher
https://jfoucher.com/2017/08/interframe-communication-with-postmessage.html
======
jfoucher
Sorry for the click-baity title, I just did it as joke, and because my
original title was too long for HN. Let me know if it's a problem and I'll
change it.

The post is about iFrame communication with window.postMessage and React.
Original title is : "Communication between iframes with React and postMessage
for an html template editor"

